

MySpace Unveils New Logo - limedaring
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/literally-a-space/

======
naz
Unlike the Gap logo change, this one is actually pretty clever. But it isn't
going to make MySpace relevant again.

~~~
NathanKP
I agree that the logo is very nice. But unless it is to be accompanied by a
complete redesign of the entire site and a general purging of junk ads,
spammers, etc it won't be enough.

MySpace's reputation and image is too tarnished for it to become hip again.
The new logo looks like the logo of a cool new startup that would attract the
hipsters looking for a space to make their own, but unfortunately MySpace
isn't new, and it isn't considered cool either.

~~~
Legion
I can't imagine there's anything that will fix MySpace.

MySpace is proof that if you allow users to copy-paste in arbitrary CSS, they
will use it to rebuild GeoCities.

~~~
lovskogen
I can.

Optimize the site for the most active users: musicians. They haven't leaved
MySpace yet. Don't know exactly why, maybe it's a chicken and egg thing, since
every artist is on MySpace.

------
bbuffone
Is myspace trying to get out of a record contract? This logo is terrible. Most
people aren't going to get the symbol is "space".

------
greglockwood
I have to say that I think the new logo is pretty terrible. It's obvious that
they were trying to be clever, but the problem is that, in my opinion, the
"space" is too weak of a space.

The litmus test I use for a logo is to imagine that I were to make a batch of
stickers of the logo, that I wanted to go around and stick on walls or
whatnot. How well would the logo stand out? How would it make use of the
space? And to me, a sticker of the word "My" followed by an underscore does
not pass that test.

~~~
lovskogen
Does the Nike swoosh pass your test? The brand is the logo, not the other way
around. So this would stand out, if MySpace was doing something great. If a
logo is supposed to make all impact by itself, and not by the content of the
brand – a bright cyan logo with sharp objects would be the best logo..

~~~
marclove
The problem is they're trying to do both. Its half graphic, half wordmark.
Nike's graphic and its wordmark can survive on their own or appear together.
The same can't be said of this. MySpace can't put ____ somewhere and expect
people to immediately associate it with MySpace, no matter how much
advertising they do to try to ingrain it. Nor can they use "My" alone and
expect people to know they really mean "MySpace".

Its just a jolting experience. It invites you to start reading it, which you
do, and then you run into this underline shape.

~~~
lovskogen
That's true, and I agree. I just commented on parent posters litmus test.

------
mattmaroon
Wow, that was all they needed. Goodbye Facebook! I'm reactivating my Myspace
account today!

------
jacquesm
I haven't looked at myspace's stats in quite a while and this link prompted me
to do so (the alexa one, because it's free and I'm a miser ;) ).

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/myspace.com>

On the one hand I'm surprised to see they're still roughly the #40 website in
terms of traffic, on the other it looks like they've entered a phase of
accelerating decline.

I doubt a new logo will be enough to turn the tide on that, but wow, they're
still big, and what you couldn't do with traffic at that level.

------
forkandwait
New Logo Changes Everything:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/corporations-new-logo-
chang...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/corporations-new-logo-changes-
everything,1583/)

------
ryanglasgow
I was there and saw Mike from MySpace unveil it today. For those who don't
like it, reserve your judgement until the new design is launched. They're
about to launch a completely new design which will really give it context,
something this type of logo needs.

------
minalecs
Based on the other comments, I'm on the other end, where I think this logo is
very forgettable. For me I see it as sort of trendy thing that people will
think is stupid a year from now. Reminds me of the Yahoo "It's You" campaign.

------
dangrover
See also: AOL <http://gigaom.com/2009/11/22/aol-reveals-lame-new-look-logo/>

------
runcible_spork
My serifed underscore?

------
kingkawn
this is a good way of distancing themselves from the old abandoned site,
MySpace.

------
kloncks
Only two more characters left and MySpace can forever be gone...

------
tlack
OH SHIT I HOPE THIS DOESN'T MAKE THEM THE LAUGHING STOCK OF THE INDUSTRY!

~~~
NathanKP
Why would it make them a laughing stock? The logo is very clean and
innovative, and frankly, much better than their old logo.

~~~
aberkowitz
You shouldn't have to play "Concentration" to figure out what a logo means and
how it represents a business.

~~~
marclove
Exactly. People need to be able to see and identify a logo in a split second.
People don't ponder over logos. Like I said up-thread. This isn't a design
class.

